

Rails 3.0.5 released - yaxdotcom
http://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-core/browse_thread/thread/a2a511d216bda311

======
yaxdotcom
Aaron Patterson (tenderlove)'s first Rails release.

------
rapind
Thanks for the update!

A lot of people had issues with the 3.0.4 release (and rolled back to 3.0.3),
so definitely check this out, but commit your code first to be on the safe
side (not like we ever wouldn't right?).

~~~
oomkiller
Not sure this will be any better, as most of the issues I heard of had to do
with the CSRF bug being fixed. Apparently it caused a lot of broken plugins
and gems.

